# Armband for cellphone



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

Need an armband for cellphone/headphones- any rec?


----------



## McSherryMan (Apr 26, 2015)

Karrimor do a good one for about£5


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Your jersey pocket. I used to keep my cell on an armband, its more of a pain in the ass then its worth.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, that's Fred-wear.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pirx said:


> Yep, that's Fred-wear.


Agree with you and Pitt, but, I Fred-out on the trainer. No idea of a brand. It was cheap and it works fine.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> I Fred-out on the trainer.


If you have time to futz with a mobile device while riding the trainer, you probably are not using the trainer correctly.  (note use of emoticon to impart humor) I find that While a bit more expensive, I am pretty happy with Plantronics Backbeat Fit Bluetooth headset paired with phone or ipod makes the trainer experience a bit more seamless.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Is that holographic wrist projector thing that pittcanna posted about available yet?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ms6073 said:


> If you have time to futz with a mobile device while riding the trainer, you probably are not using the trainer correctly.  (note use of emoticon to impart humor) I find that While a bit more expensive, I am pretty happy with Plantronics Backbeat Fit Bluetooth headset paired with phone or ipod makes the trainer experience a bit more seamless.


So, what do you do with an arm band then? It holds your phone and syncs with those headphones? It's better in some way? I use the ear pieces that go over your ears not in them, they are very comfotprtable, lean and super light. I usually just play a play list but sometimes I'll shuffle and I have to futz with my phone on a rest phase. Sometimes I can't and I'm stuck with a wrong song... Insult to injury on a hard interval!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Put in your jersey pocket... no need for any silly arm bands. If your concerned with moisture/sweat, put it in a zip lock sandwich bag...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

ms6073 said:


> I am pretty happy with Plantronics Backbeat Fit Bluetooth headset paired with phone or ipod makes the trainer experience a bit more seamless.


I also wholeheartedly endorse the Backbeat Fit for trainer use. They are perfect wireless solution. Very light, comfortable, and are unaffected by sweat.

The armband never worked for me. For one thing, it's too hard to see the screen if I need to use the device. I just lay the phone on a small table that I keep within arms reach (along with my water bottle, towels, etc...).


----------

